# sciatica..evil thing..please help?



## Just_Jen (Dec 31, 2007)

oooookay...:blink:

well since the beginning of december i've had wicked pain from the top of my left bum cheek and down my leg, i've been to the doctors and apparently it's sciatica. Since then i've pretty much been in agony; i cant do much without yelping and even screaming when the pain gets so bad. I am soooo fed up of this, i'm already talking a fair few painkillers and ibuprofen to reduce the inflammation..

*so *im just wondering, any of you out there that have suffered or know someone with sciatica? pleaaaase can you give me some tips or ideas on how to beat this thing. Apparently it can last upto 3 months *gulp*. i know it's not the worst thing in the world to have but even after a month i'm getting so fed up of being in pain, and i know it's upsetting those around me too..

any help or suggestions or even comments would be greatly appreciated :kiss2:


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Although I've never had it officially diagnosed, Jen, I've had the pain described as sciatica, and I know how debilitating it can be. I'm sorry that you're having to deal with it. 

When I've gotten it, I've found that cold packs with alternating heat packs help a lot, combined with stretching as much as I'm able to, moving around and not letting myself stiffen up, and as much rest as possible. All of this with a good pain med/anti-inflammatory/muscle relaxer usually helps me get past it in a couple of days. I hope it doesn't last much longer for you!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 31, 2007)

It's very painful-sorry you're dealing with it 

When I had it, it helped to sort of massage my legs/butt area. (If you can find someone to help, that's even better!) and as Joy said, move around and keep it stretched out. DO NOT sit in the same spot for long periods of time. 

It's weird though, because it's lasts a while and then all of a sudden *POOF* gone. 

THis is my experience with it, anyway. 

Feel better soon!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 31, 2007)

I have it too. I find daily exercise helps - but stretch well.

And ice works wonders. Good luck and anti-inflammatories are really helpful.


----------



## Theresa48 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow! I am so sorry you are having to deal with sciatica pain. I had a bout of sciatica that lasted about six weeks. The first two weeks were spent in bed trying to find a position of some comfort which was futile. What did help was to apply a heating pad to the area for as long as I could bear it and take regular doses of the over the counter pain killers and anti-inflamatories. Finally, when I could, I would get up and walk a bit, stretch, etc. Sitting was the worst. I'd sit, stand, walk, sit, stand, walk...yikes! Finally, after awhile, the pain did lessen and became somewhat bearable. Hopefully, that will happen to you soon. Hang in and try to take your mind off the pain (listen to music, read a book) as much as possible (which isn't easy, I know.) Again, sorry you are going through this. Take care!


----------



## moore2me (Jan 1, 2008)

One of the theories of pain relief for back issues is improving circulation in the structures of the back. The back (where the spine is, the nerves, discs, etc.) have by natural design poor blood circulation. When an injury occurs in that area (it could be over years of repeated minor trauma) the injured part needs fresh, oxygenated blood to repair itself and at the same time the blood system and the lymph system carries away the toxic sludge, the waste material from the break down of tissues, discs, anerobic respiration & other bad stuff.

If we don't move around enough or sit too long, the back & its structures cannot get the blood it needs to refresh itself. The toxic waste just builds up and you end up hurting more. The longer you sit, the more it hurts. When someone's back hurts, most back specialists recommend moving around several times an hour. The OP recommended massage which would work too. 

Believe it or not, the body can actually repair a ruputured disc by absorbing the rupture using this blood circulation system to bring in nutrients and carry out by-products.

Acetaminophen (tylenol) or Ibuprofen (naprosyn) help in 2 ways. The pain relievers also reduce muscle inflammation and they allow the person in pain some ability to be able to move around and exercise. You don't have to do push-ups or crunches, just simple walking, stair climbing, or walking in a pool, all work wonders.

But, every now and then, severe back pain can be a sign something else is wrong that the human body cannot fix on its own. If back pain persists for a long time, or is the result of an accident or trauma - you should seek medical advice. Things such as a tumor on the spine, a broken vertebrae, osteoporosis, or other major issues may be present that need medical intervention.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for your replies guys! it really makes me feel a lot better to know that im not just being an absolute wuss with how much it hurts..!

*JoyJoy* : i know you're supposed to move around a lot but how can you do that when it hurts sooo much? will the pain lessen the more i more?
i'm deff gunna try doing hot and cold compress thing, i've been using a hot water bottle so far and it seems to help...

*goofy girl *: i think im going to enlist my mans help with the massage..but he doesnt actually know what he's doing with massaging etc, so if you could find/post an explanation or something for him..i've tried to explain but its no use so far..

what on earth dya do on a night if youre not supposed to stay still heh..it absolutely kills me on a morning..i cant wait for it to pooof away!

once again thanks for your replies all, i really appreciate it *hugs*


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> Thanks for your replies guys! it really makes me feel a lot better to know that im not just being an absolute wuss with how much it hurts..!
> 
> *JoyJoy* : i know you're supposed to move around a lot but how can you do that when it hurts sooo much? will the pain lessen the more i more?
> i'm deff gunna try doing hot and cold compress thing, i've been using a hot water bottle so far and it seems to help...
> ...



I massaged myself lol, but I would suggest having him try different things until it felt right...around the back of the leg and butt (I know it sounds funny but I can't think of any other way to put it) part of the side that's hurting. Maybe start with kneading from your bum down towards the leg? See if that helps? If not, then even just rubbing it while applying pressure might help.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 1, 2008)

I know it's very easy to not move because of the pain, but trust me...if you don't move, it makes the pain worse because your muscles tighten up. What I always do is work on pushing through the pain a little at a time for a minute or two, moving and stretching slowly so that your muscles stay loose. This combined with the hot/cold packs and massage (if possible) are the best things you can do for yourself.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 2, 2008)

My ex had a severe low back injury that left him with that type of pain a lot of the time. He used to stretch a lot. Especially lying flat and gently turning the head side to side, then gently stretching the hamstrings by pulling the knees as far towards the chest as possible(which may not be very far for you right now). Also, for sitting in chairs he had a cushion that was slightly higher in the rear than in the front and has the center cut out. I'm not sure of the technical term, but he used it for driving and sitting at the computer. Another thing is when sitting, if possible try to have a foot rest so your knees are slightly higher than your hips(it will take stress off the hamstrings and tight hamstrings aggravate low back pain) Oh, and if you can find a comfortable way to sleep with a pillow under your lower legs so that your knees are slightly elevated, that's supposed to take the pressure off and might make it easier to sleep, but it won't help if you have trouble sleeping on your back. If you sleep on your side, try placing the pillow between your knees or even if you have one or can afford it a body pillow can help sometimes too. And finally, for the massage, one thing he used to do was take a tennis ball and put it under his rear while lying down to massage the rear end muscles. You could also try having your boyfriend gently use a tennis ball or other small ball along the back of your leg and rear. It helps loosen the muscles without the pain that someone's fingers digging in might cause, especially if you're in a lot of pain right now. 

Hope this helps and I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> My ex had a severe low back injury that left him with that type of pain a lot of the time. He used to stretch a lot. Especially lying flat and gently turning the head side to side, then gently stretching the hamstrings by pulling the knees as far towards the chest as possible(which may not be very far for you right now). Also, for sitting in chairs he had a cushion that was slightly higher in the rear than in the front and has the center cut out. I'm not sure of the technical term, but he used it for driving and sitting at the computer. Another thing is when sitting, if possible try to have a foot rest so your knees are slightly higher than your hips(it will take stress off the hamstrings and tight hamstrings aggravate low back pain) Oh, and if you can find a comfortable way to sleep with a pillow under your lower legs so that your knees are slightly elevated, that's supposed to take the pressure off and might make it easier to sleep, but it won't help if you have trouble sleeping on your back. If you sleep on your side, try placing the pillow between your knees or even if you have one or can afford it a body pillow can help sometimes too. And finally, for the massage, one thing he used to do was take a tennis ball and put it under his rear while lying down to massage the rear end muscles. You could also try having your boyfriend gently use a tennis ball or other small ball along the back of your leg and rear. It helps loosen the muscles without the pain that someone's fingers digging in might cause, especially if you're in a lot of pain right now.
> 
> Hope this helps and I'm sorry you are going through this.



i think i'll deff try the pillow thing tonight, sleeping is soo hard at the moment with the pain. Thank you for your comment and advice 

*moore2me* thanks for telling me more about sciatica, it can be hard to find useful information sometimes!

*goofy girl* i just feel a bit daft asking him to massage my bum hehe, im sure he's willing enough though..might have to mention it tonight hehe

*JoyJoy* ive been trying to take your advice and push through the pain, it hurts but i think it might be helping..i know what you mean about sitting or lying for too long and the pain being horrid, i end up walking like something out of a bad western movie...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG, my husband bent down to pick up the cat Christmas morning and hurt his back. Same thing. I had a back book and it said alot of things already mentioned. Ibuprofen, water, deep breathing to oxygenate, stretching on the floor, and pillow under the knees. The other big thing that is helping is the moving around part. I hurt my back many years ago, hence the need for the book. My biggest no-no was NOT moving around. My problem lasted way too long. 
So, I would definitely say, take it slow and easy, but, get up and walk around as much as you can. 

Good luck to you and hope you feel better very soon!

Christine


----------



## omr (Jan 2, 2008)

Aww, I hope you feel better asap.

I have recurring sciatica, and it took about 6 months for the first time to subside. Part of the problem with sciatica is that many things can cause it -- thus, not every treatment will work. With my sciatica, I have a herniated L5 that could have been the problem, but what was really happening is that I injured my back a little and my body couldn't get rid of the inflammation on its own. And lo, that inflammation was bothering the sciatic nerve. The only thing that got the inflammation down was when my dose of ibuprofen was prescribed up to 1200 mg 3 x a day. And oh, we worked up to that dosage. 
Even now, preventive anti-inflammatory meds are what curb my sciatica. I use 600 mg of ibuprofen 3x a day from a possible injury, and I really like arnica [montana] extract. (It's a topical anti-inflammatory -- http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/arnica-000222.htm ) I haven't had a bout of sciatica for more than a day or two since, and even then the pain is minimal.


----------



## GTAFA (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry you have to experience this...especially at a time of year when you'd probably like to be festive, social, etc... Tis the season to be jolly, which means that you're probably feeling out of step.

Every case is different, so you should feel free to pick and choose from the info you receive, seeking your own solution. I have a chronic condition with at least 2 types of arthritis. One is rare (Ankylosing Spondilitis), one is the more common Osteoarthritis. MAYBE what I am saying is completely irrelevant to you, maybe not... I have had varieties of pain and/or numbness for decades, and have learned to live with this; but that's not necessarily the same as recovery from a severe injury... (hm or is it? you will have to decide). Normal wear and tear, AKA aging will lead many people to experience sciatica at some time. 

The diseases I have take away some of the normal flexibility of my spine. My understanding of my back is you can have something like an electronic misfire, where a disc or a postural issue will suddenly pinch a nerve, thereby sending a signal to my leg or my butt causing a range of symptoms, including numbness, lack of response, OR varieties of pain (sciatica). So in other words --excuse me if this is obvious and been said before -- the pain (or numbness) is never felt where it's really produced. It has a phantom quality. I actually manifested psorrhiasis over the years in one spot on my thigh where I was continually scratching.... because the skin felt numb, dead, cold.... and so VOILA, i scratched it so much my mind created a rash there, to prove I wasn't dead. 

Sometimes the pain was so severe I stopped dead in my tracks if I was walking as though God was talking (but he usually sounded angry!). Other times it comes up when I am standing for prolonged periods of time, or sitting for too long in front of the TV, without proper support for my back.

I took a proactive (neurotic? terrified?) approach in response. I started with the assumption that my disease was gradually taking away my flexibility, and that posture had caused this pain. By changing my posture, I could fix it, but I had to retain as much flexibility as I could. Please note, people without any arthritis will gradually become less flexible as they age. A fairly large percentage of humanity will experience this at some point in their lives. Our discs dry out as we age, compress, and as a result there's a greater chance that a nerve will get pinched, even if we aren't ALSO lifting, working, and/or or getting into accidents, etc.

My weight goes up and down. When my weight goes up, my pelvis naturally takes a slightly different angle than when I am thinner. I associate the periods of most pain with a more sway-backed position, where my gut was out; and have felt better when the gut is tucked. But I can have bad posture at any weight. I found that certain exercises help me feel more flexible throughout the pelvis, so that the tilt is at least partially within my control. It's scary with my disease (AS), because gradually one loses mobility in the spine, somewhat like premature aging. But at least the positions in which I am limited, pain is less common this decade than it was in the 90s; however, when I stand for long periods of time the pain comes up quite severely. 

...OKAY this is probably unlike anything anyone experiences. But I suggest that a person try to notice if there are any postures one can assume, that lessen the pain. Again, please consult a doctor, as this can be dangerous with some conditions. But supposing that you're exploring your mobility in the pelvis...you should notice whether you feel better with your tummy tucked or out, can you move your pelvis in and out? That may empower you somewhat (it did me)... or maybe you simply have to wait it out with the help of medications (i am on meds for life by the way)...I am pretty sure that if one can do mild exercise (walking especially) that's better than simply lying and hoping the pain will go away.

Good luck...


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 3, 2008)

I have had some sciatica flare ups recently thanks to being pregnant. What the others have said about stretching and walking are true for me. Sitting in a hot tub helps too. (which sucks for me since it's a no no while pregnant) I really hope you find relief it is a horrid pain to deal with!


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 4, 2008)

*DumbAssBunny* ugh mines lasting soo long, how on earth do you cope when it lasts so long, im finding it soo hard now, im getting snappy at everything because im constantly in pain.

*omr* im currently taking as much ibuprofen as possible, i think i may have to go back to my doctors if it doesnt get any better. I never thought of taking arnica for it. Im currently trying herbal remedy of rhus tox, which is apparently great for muscle pain and sciatica is listed as something it helps, but i might try some arnica and see if it helps, thank you.

*GTAFA* Thank you for telling me about all that you experience and giving me ideas of how to try and combat mine. I think ill have to work on the posture thing, because right now the position that works best makes me look like the hunchback but that's because it just hurts less. I'll deff try and work on it. I do try and get moving as much as possible, although i do limit it a bit because im not going to make myself be in agony when i can push through it so far to get a bus but not walk home. I wish that lying and waiting for it to go would work though because it's horrid. 
Im sorry to hear that you have such pain for life  i should just be glad that it should hopefully only last a certain period of time. Thanks

*HottiMegan* if only i had access to a hot tub haha  aww i hope you find a different way to find some relief! *hugs*


----------



## moore2me (Jan 10, 2008)

Dear Jen,

There was a really good article this morning on MSN online news about back pain. Here is a link to the article. I recommend it.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22494294


----------



## GTAFA (Jan 10, 2008)

I had meant to send a link to exercises pertinent to sciatica because I was having a bad flareup this week..., and so I was really pleased to see this link (thanks Moore2me!).

Speaking as someone still trying to understand what pain is, I have good days and bad days. Sometimes it's a warning signal, sometimes it's part of healing, sometimes it's part of a malfunctioning bodypart, sometimes it's even phantom pain... many possibilities & combinations, all making people a little crazy in the process, because we get little or no help from a medical establishment that themselves are sorely overstressed by an aging population. It was fascinating to once again be confronted with the problem as seen in the Medical community, who have their hands full.

Here's a link I found with some useful exercises. There's a really important phrase that I want to quote from that page: *" While it may seem counterintuitive, exercise is usually better for healing sciatic pain than bed rest. "* In other words you can't really trust your nerve endings... After all they're sending you all these confusing messages, pain here, or pain there... ALSO, this webpage reinforces the importance of careful diagnosis. Everyone's case is different. 

Go slow, be careful. 

http://www.spine-health.com/Wellness/Exercise/Sciatica-Exercises/Sciatica-Exercises-Overview.html


----------



## Tina (Jan 10, 2008)

Jen, I don't have much time to post these days, so forgive me if I am repeating what has already been said.

I have it, too, and it's been flaring up lately. It's hellish and I can sympathize. First, DO NOT sit on benches or at chairs with poor support. No lower back, and poor lower back, support can bring it on. Get some kind of roll pillow, or even roll a fat, fluffy towel, and shove it down to your lower back (wherever it feels best) for support wherever you sit. Walking slowly on a treadmill can help. Walking helps, but at first, really, you need the support that a treadmill can offer, as walking with sciatica is horribly painful, as I'm sure you've noticed. Ice on the center of the inflamed area, as well as anti-inflammitory meds can help. But really, being proactive and watching where, and how, you sit, and being sure to have proper support can help to prevent flare-ups. 

Best to you, and welcome to Dimensions! I see you have some posts under your belt, but I've been gone a lot, as I've just moved from California to Canada, so I haven't noticed you until now. Anyway, nice ta meet'cha.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 11, 2008)

OK...here is my history. About 10 years ago I started having an extreme burning sensation down the outside of my thighs to just above the knees. This occurred when standing, walking, or laying flat/straight. I was repeatedly told by non professionals that it is Sciatica. After a period of no improvement I went to the doc, got the x-rays, and was told that it was nerves pinched in my back from ostio arthritis "deposites"...and of course told that it was because I'm fat. When I asked what could be done about it, the doctor said "Learn to live with it."...then he added that he could send me to physical therapy, but because I was fat, it probably would do no good. I told him I wanted to try, and he sent me to the PT with a note about my diagnosis.

The PT looked at the note, and said "No no no no." He asked me if it was bothering me at the moment....the answer was yes. He brought over a small stool, put it in front of me and told me to bend at the waist, keeping my legs straight, and to put my palms flat on the stool and use it to support my upper body. In seconds the pain stopped. Then he had me stand straight up....within seconds the pain was back. He said the doctor was right about the cause of my problem...the arthritis deposits...but the recommendations he had made for PT were all wrong...wrong to the point that they would have probably put me in more pain. He gave me a two page sheet of simple stretching exercise illustrations, with a half dozen of them circled. After walking me through those half dozen exercises to be sure I had the mechanics right, he sent me home. For the next 5 years or so those exercises, done nightly before bed, made it so I could continue to be functional...and that simple bending over at the waist trick gave me a way for instant, but short term relief for when it was really bad. Unfortunately the knees, and hips got bad enough that I could no longer do all but a couple of the exercises, but even after about 5 years of not being able to do most of them, the years that I was able improved my condition to the point that most of the time it's still not as bad as it was pre PT.

The moral of this long story...Get thee to a good physical therapist. A GP may be able to diagnose the problem, but the physical therapists are the ones with the specific focused knowledge to be able to help, if there is help to be had.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 11, 2008)

I've had it too. Seems like a lot of us heavy people get it. Go to a pain doctor. Mine is an anesteologist and he did five procedures on my back. I don't have the pain anymore. They were cortisone injections on my nerves in my back. Some people only need one. I ended up needing five, but it works!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 11, 2008)

Owie, ow ow ow. Yeah I've had sciatica and yeah, it hurts like a bitch. What helped me was seeing a chiropractor to re set my hip, and then lots of ice. I also took Vioxx (back when it was on the market) which worked great, but Motrin works well, too. The most comfortable position for me was on my side, pillow between my knees. The least comfortable? Sitting.

Best of luck to you. I know how much it hurts -- it's just awful.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 11, 2008)

One of my friends, I just had lunch with, said she had two of the cortisone procedures, but that chiropractor cured her. He adjusted her and used a TENS unit on her (works on the nerve). She was pain free in three weeks. I guess I should have gone that route!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 16, 2008)

Honey, I had sciatica maybe two months ago and was unable to get up from the floor where I'd stretched out to try and make it feel better. You're right that it's not a great thing...not at all. It can be minor, but sometimes crippling as in my case. 
I went to the ER and they referred me to a doctor (after prescribing tons of vicodin...tons). The doctor told me that I should do certiain exercises for my back...although the only one i did was the one where i laid on my back and lifted my pelvis in a tilt of sorts. 
This site here has some of the exercises that may help you. 
From what my doctor told me and what i've experienced...there isnt much you can do about it. Just take your pain medication, do the exercises and use a heating pad for about 10 to 20 minutes with pain. 
Being careful about how you lift objects or even move, will greatly help out. Amazingly, sciatica can happen from something so small as an akward movement.
If sciatica is bad enough, I believe surgery may be the only way to help.

I hope you are feeling better dear, because I know it isnt something to joke about.
And if i've repeated what someone else has said, I appologize...I didnt read everyone's response.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 22, 2008)

sorry for how long its taken me to come and reply to this! how rude of me, i've been a bit off the rails lately, so sorry! 

Thank you so much for your replies. The pain is STILL with me, at this stage im willing to try ANYTHING if it makes the pain go away. Ive been referred to physio and got the letter the other day, im going to make the appointment as soon as possible. It's driving me mad. 

ive been exercising it today which is supposed to make it feel better, and i suppose it did because i walked for longer without pain but now im relaxing my leg is in absolute agony, my eyes are watering at the pain of it. I just want to be rid of this!  

it's weird how support is supposed to help your back but i can walk better if i hunch right over?! i dont know if thats really bad for other bits of my back though because even though it helps my leg feel better my top of the back feels in pain...

sigh, whats a girl to do! the pillow between my knees thing doesnt really work tbh, pain meds arent much use, neither is any position i can think of and ive been using a hot water bottle which doesnt do much tbh..argh  im getting all weepy at this stage because i just feel like it's never going to shift itself..

im supposed to be starting a new job next week, at a bakery shop, wtf am i going to do if it wont heal up properly, theyll have to fire me or something.. im really upset about this..because its perfect, it really fits with my student hours!


----------



## southernfa (Jan 22, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> Thanks for your replies guys! it really makes me feel a lot better to know that im not just being an absolute wuss with how much it hurts..!



One of my best friends has been off work for nearly six months following an accident-based sciatica injury. And he is a tough old boot.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 23, 2008)

southernfa said:


> One of my best friends has been off work for nearly six months following an accident-based sciatica injury. And he is a tough old boot.



Yeah, sometimes Sciatica does put you down for quite a while. And I believe I mentioned earlier, that it sometimes is even bad enough to require surgery. That basically means Sciatica isnt something to play around with, even for the tough old leather-chewing men out there.


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> im supposed to be starting a new job next week, at a bakery shop, wtf am i going to do if it wont heal up properly, theyll have to fire me or something.. im really upset about this..because its perfect, it really fits with my student hours!


Oh, you poor dear. Jen, I hope your back feels better very soon. I did some stretching exercises today that I think will help, and I've been taking ibuprophen and being careful where and how I sit. Do take care. I wish the best for you.


----------



## Bast (Aug 11, 2008)

I've had severe sciatica going on 20+ years. Neurotin is the drug of the gods. I had the cortisone injections and founf out that they are very iffy and at times are only temporary. Ibruprofin is no help at all when it's severe enough. Oxycotin just makes me sleep, Tylenol with codiene just tears up the stomach lining. 

I swear by Neurotin, 300 mg 3x day and i can actually walk a little if i need to and i haven't suffered more than intermittant dizziness the first week.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 11, 2008)

i'm havng my first bout in ten years. its a very mild case i think. the pain is not unbearable or anything just a bit of an irritation. what really helped 1st time and seems to be helping this time is exercise. i know its different for everybody but that seems to work for me. i've had it again for about a month now and after taking it easy for about a week i'm now going walking or to the physical therapist. i'm not doing anything intense at the moment just strengthening the muscles slowly. i also take an anti imflammitory occasionally. i'm not much of a drug person.

PS: for me i found that a firm mattress and a really great quality bras made all of the difference in the world too.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 11, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> It's very painful-sorry you're dealing with it
> 
> When I had it, it helped to sort of massage my legs/butt area. (If you can find someone to help, that's even better!) and as Joy said, move around and keep it stretched out. DO NOT sit in the same spot for long periods of time.
> 
> ...


 
This is how it went for me, also. Horrible pain in my left leg, it felt like someone wrapped a net around my leg and set it on fire. But then, all of a sudden, POOF*** it was gone. Haven't had it since, don't know what caused it, don't know why it left. I am sorry you are having the problem, I totally sympathize


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 11, 2008)

I have problems with this too from time to time. I was speaking with a girlfriend and her physical therapist taught her this stretch that has helped me tremendously. 

1) lying flat on your back. Lift your leg in the air and then bend it at the knee. Keep your back as flat as possible and try to move your knee towards your other side...your hip will move as well, but keep your back flat as you can. This can work especially if you have someone to help you. You can lay flat on your back and bend your knee up in the air and have someone pull it gently towards the other direction until you can feel it being stretched

2) this is the better position for me...I will lay on my left side and throw my right leg over where my knee is touching (or even almost touching) the bed. In this position i'm really laying on the left-ish side of my belly. I keep my left leg straight. I will push into the bed with my right knee (with the right knee bent) for resistance, which will stretch the muscles in the back part of my butt, on my right side...make sure you can feel the stretch. Your knee doesn't have to touch the bed in order to achieve the stretch. I just like to try to push into it for the resistance.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 11, 2008)

I only had sciatica once, and the only position that lessened the pain for me was lying flat on my back on my bed and bending my knee over the edge of the bed like as i was sitting. Between that and advil, that was the only thing that really helped.


----------



## southernfa (Aug 11, 2008)

By coincidence, my daughter is currently in a hospital in Brittany, France with a bad bout of sciatic pain. She has been on morphine for days. Apparently the doctors there think she may have a congenital spine defect that is allowing fluids to build up pressure on the nerves. This is a bit of a downer as it has spoilt her holiday and is probably a difficult situation to correct in the long term.


----------



## Risible (Aug 11, 2008)

southernfa said:


> By coincidence, my daughter is currently in a hospital in Brittany, France with a bad bout of sciatic pain. She has been on morphine for days. Apparently the doctors there think she may have a congenital spine defect that is allowing fluids to build up pressure on the nerves. This is a bit of a downer as it has spoilt her holiday and is probably a difficult situation to correct in the long term.



Sorry to hear that, Southernfa. I hope it's not as serious as it sounds.


----------

